# Gabriele Zappa



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

Squadra : Cagliari(in prestito dal Pescara)
Scadenza : giugno 2025
Ruolo : terzino destro 
Altezza : 187 cm
Data di nascita : 22/12/1999

Raga ma quanto è forte questo? Non so se sarà un fuoco di paglia o meno, se è complice la buona partenza del Cagliari o no, ma sto ragazzo è partito come un treno. 
Forse esagero, ma non vedevo un terzino italiano così forte e completo e valido anche tecnicamente dai tempi di Zambrotta forse. 

Questo è da tenere d'occhio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Novembre 2020)

Ieri gran primo tempo e anche un assist, qualche sbavatura in difesa


----------



## Giangy (4 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ieri gran primo tempo e anche un assist, qualche sbavatura in difesa



Questo qualche anno fa era dell'Inter, se non ricordo male... errore colossale venderlo (come Zaniolo). Ora sembra che lo rivogliono, lo segue anche la Juve mi sembra. Comunque i migliori giovani italiani attualmente sono questi per me:

G. Donnarumma - 1999
Bellanova - 2000 (errore cederlo, purtroppo è voluto andare via lui, eravamo ancora di proprietà dei cinesi fake mi sembra)
Bastoni - 1999
Lovato - 2000
Zappa - 1999
Tonali - 2000
Locatelli - 1998 (forse un rimpianto?) 
Zaniolo - 1999
Luca Pellegrini - 1999
Rovella - 2001
Vignato - 2000
Salcedo - 2001
Esposito - 2002

Tanti di questi hanno davvero talento, alcuni sono già stati acquistati dalle big del nostro campionato Juve, Inter, Milan, altri erano nel giro del vivaio delle squadre primavera, alcuni poi ceduti a titolo definitivo, (anche se sono eccezioni). Non ho inserito Kean, anche se non sembra male, mi sembra più uno senza testa, per intenderci un Balotelli 2.0.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Novembre 2020)

Preso a 1 al fantacalcio come scommessa, si sta rivelando un ottimo elemento


----------

